# Draw Weight vs Distance



## Bill_in_TR (Aug 1, 2014)

I read a lot on here about being able to reach out for shooting at the longer distances outdoors. And people are looking at the lighter arrows in order to be able to reach out. I was wondering what people feel are the minimum draw weights needed to reach out to 50, 60 and 70 meters assuming you want to be able to score respectably.


----------



## terrancej (Aug 6, 2012)

Here's a thread from about 5 years ago: https://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2215748 that may be of some help.

I do know 34# (29.25" draw length) with VAPs will do it. Diameter is probably as important as weight.


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I know a few people with short draw lengths that reach 60 yards with 28 pound limbs which are likely less on the fingers. Keep in mind reaching 60 yards consistently accurately isn't only about DW & arrow weight. Some of us newbies that obsessed over DW & arrow speed found that our form, accuracy & consistency sufferer when we're overbowed. Some of us believe less is better, other believe just the opposite. Believing isn't knowing and unless or until you test your own equipment you're just guessing. No doubt getting an arrow down range faster is preferable to slower. If you're shooting a heavier than comfortable bow your form & scores will suffer, to light a bow the release isn't clean, speed is compromised and that's just as bad as being overbowed. However, there are many members here that coach, shot major competitions and can probably correct some of what I just said. 
Nick


----------



## grantmac (May 31, 2007)

[email protected] unless you have a very short face


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

My youngest daughter shot 30# at the 2015 trails that weren't the trials, and finished in the top 64 in some miserable conditions. She was 14 at the time, if that provides some reference.


----------



## DanInglis (Feb 5, 2018)

For 70m you probably don't want to go any less than 30-32#. Ideally you'd be somewhere around 40-mid 40s


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

for 70m i shoot 36lbs @ 29.25" with McKinney II arrows. in my point of view, they lob, but i don't want to shoot any heavier draw weight


----------



## atjurhs (Oct 19, 2011)

after reading through the other thread, makes me want to try to shoot 70m @30ish when a range opens up


----------



## Bill_in_TR (Aug 1, 2014)

I admit to being surprised at how light people are able to go and still shoot 70 meters. Don't know if I will get to try that or not. I am a recreational shooter and spend most of my time at 18 meters and most of that in my back yard. But someday I may want to try some masters competition or senior games. I believe I only need to be able to reach 60 meters for that.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

For archers with at least good+ shooting skill, 300+ scores at 70meters are doable with 33lb otf/28" DL, and X10 300gn arrows


----------



## ugeiger (Jun 14, 2011)

Shooting 70 m and 60 m (60+ age group) with 33# OTF and 27" DL, X10 with 110 gr points and praying for little cross wind. (Uukah x-curve limbs help with that)


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

ugeiger said:


> Shooting 70 m and 60 m (60+ age group) with 33# OTF and 27" DL, X10 with 110 gr points and praying for little cross wind. (Uukah x-curve limbs help with that)


Urs makes a great point - pray for NO WIND! :darkbeer:


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

lksseven said:


> Urs makes a great point - pray for NO WIND! :darkbeer:


Haha I would imagine that shooting in Michigan -or anywhere in the midwest- that has little chance of happening. Shot the Michigan Fall Classic one time and the wind was almost as challenging as the Rio trial weird weather down at Texas A&M. Helluva lot of fun though.


----------



## tunedlow (Nov 7, 2012)

lksseven said:


> Urs makes a great point - pray for NO WIND! :darkbeer:


Haha I would imagine that shooting in Michigan -or anywhere in the midwest- that has little chance of happening. Shot the Michigan Fall Classic one time and the wind was almost as challenging as the Rio trial weird weather down at Texas A&M. Helluva lot of fun though.


----------



## lksseven (Mar 21, 2010)

tunedlow said:


> Haha I would imagine that shooting in Michigan -or anywhere in the midwest- that has little chance of happening. Shot the Michigan Fall Classic one time and the wind was almost as challenging as the Rio trial weird weather down at Texas A&M. Helluva lot of fun though.


Hah! Yes, that was wild!!!

Of course, being an Okie native (hey! The wind is part of our state song!.... "OOOOOOOKlahoma, where the WIND comes sweeeeeeping down the plain...") made me super prepared for the wall of water and wind that went through College Station for that half hour. If you can call scoring a "10" on that end (two 5's and 4 misses) being "super prepared". The worst part was that I dang glad to get the 'ten points'. Just wild . 

Limbwalker totally called it right on that - he looked off and saw the solid wall of weather grinding toward us and said "I've seen this a hundred times down here in this part of the country. They should call a 45minute break right now and let this storm zip through here while we're in our cars".


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

lksseven said:


> Limbwalker totally called it right on that - he looked off and saw the solid wall of weather grinding toward us and said "I've seen this a hundred times down here in this part of the country. They should call a 45minute break right now and let this storm zip through here while we're in our cars".


Yea, well... you can lead a horse to water Larry. 

I knew that thing would blow through in less than an hour. But it is what it is. Gives us something to talk about, right?


----------



## kalay (May 18, 2016)

Have seen people using 30# and getting pretty good scores at 70m, but once wind start to blow, usually their scores start to drop. For those who wants to score well under windy condition, they will usually try to shoot at minumim 36#.


----------

